
What will motivate us in the age of AI - vrepsys
https://medium.com/@vrepsys/what-will-motivate-us-in-the-age-of-ai-9fd00fe1f208
======
ganzuul
Lets not forget about attention, and the fake internet points that follow.

Or as the divas on tumblr, instagram, and youtube say; "My thoughts and
prayers are with the victims, just don't forget about ME guys."

